# Silly ? Can bettas hear?



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

So I know they can see and feel vibrations, but do they have anyway of hearing or recognizing voices? I swear Splash knows my voice. He swims right over when I talk to him and seems to recognize it...but maybe he only recognizes the vibrations of my voice?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Jessa24 said:


> So I know they can see and feel vibrations, but do they have anyway of hearing or recognizing voices? I swear Splash knows my voice. He swims right over when I talk to him and seems to recognize it...but maybe he only recognizes the vibrations of my voice?


He might hear it in a way. Have you ever heard someone talk while you're under water? It's very uh.. blurbly is the only way I can describe it :X

It's possible he recognizes you and the specific vibrations that go with your voice and associates those together with you.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I googled it! 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_betta_fish_hear#page1


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

So answer is kind of? o_o I'm more confuzzled now xD need more coffee to process data!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe they can hear your tone and how you sound but I don think they hear real words.


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

So basically these lateral lines help them feel vibrations and I guess help them pick up vibes and turn it into sound similar to the human ear drum.


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

But like you said I am pretty sure they don't actually understand words...chuckles..


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't mean UNDERSTAND like starting a conversation. Lol I mean I think the can tell the tone of your voice if it changes from happy to stern. :dunno:


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hehe could you imagine? 

"Here fishy fishy. Good boy, who's a pretty boy? Okay, now swim in a circle! Gooood boy! Here's a wormy for you!"


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha that would be so cute! But I love them just they way they are! ^.^ if my betta started "talking" to me I would freak!


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh I get ya. LOL...bettas are cool either way. They have great personalities.


----------

